# Can we port over the "always on voice commands" from the Moto X



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

It's officially called, "Touchless Control", and Motorola has actually made it an app in the Play Store to make it easier to update (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.motorola.audiomonitor). The problem is this app is only compatible with certain new Motorola devices. Are there any devs working on porting this feature? Since the Moto X is all but running AOSP, is it possible to have this feature in CM and other AOSP based ROMs?

I would love to have this feature.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

not likely


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

ah yarly. crushing my hopes and dreams in two little words lol


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> ah yarly. crushing my hopes and dreams in two little words lol


Someone was asking just the other week for the S4 as well. The s-voice thing I think is as close as it will get. Moto is doing some CPU level magic to keep the battery from draining like crazy. There might be something in this (https://developer.qualcomm.com/mobile-development/mobile-technologies/multimedia-optimization-hexagon-dsp-sdk) that would help, but not sure as I didn't look that close to what it permits.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

thanks yarly. maybe google will push a similar feature to AOSP in the future. In the meantime we'll just have to deal with manual voice command triggers.


----------

